# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Установка и настройка OpenSSL

## Romanson

Здравствуйте. Кто - нибудь знает, как наладить шифрованный канал при помощи OpenSSL? В инете полно менуалов, но я нифига не шарю в программировании. Может кто-нить ткнет носом, куда и что нужно нажать. Заранее, спс.

----------

